# Mingus' progress



## susanne (Mar 18, 2010)

I was torn between posting these photos from the NWMHC Portia Kalinka clinic/show on the Photo Gallery or here...I chose the Photo Gallery at this URL:

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=115551, but here a couple of them:

















I would appreciate any comments/suggestions/critiques anyone may have.

I'll say right up front that Mingus usually carries himself much better these days than these photos show -- head down, pretty muich on the bit. Between general excitement and strange harness and bit, he kept his head up and back hollowed out -- but still I'm very pleased with his progress. A little more work and proper head/neck position should become second nature.

I, on the other hand, have no excuse. My hands are horrible in all photos. It didn't seem like it at the time, but these show I was throwing away the reins and one hand was continually higher than the other. Obviously, it was a winter wollie event and turnout was not judged, lol!

I'm not sure if you can tell with all of that hair, but he is NOT wearing a check and IS wearing breaching. Although this event was aimed primarily at breed showing, everyone involved respected that our interest is more in ADS-style driving and had no objections.

Anyway...I'd love any and all comments.


----------



## BannerBrat (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi Susanne,

It's so good to see pictures of Mingus, I really like him a lot!





I think the pictures are great, and he looks very nice.

I think you know what wasn't right there, as you said you threw the reins away a bit. I don't know why but with my horse I have the same problem with throwing my hands away, but I don't with any of the other horses I ride/drive.

Did you change his bit? That could be something that no matter what you did he needed to just figure out the bit. My advice is to just keep consistently after him to keep with your hands, and you work to keep with his mouth and eventually it works. I know I've gotten some glimpses of hope lately working my boy.

But like I said, you already knew what I said.  And I hope that what I said doesn't confuse you!





Ash


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 19, 2010)

Mingus looks very forward, willing and happy in these photos - I really like this horse! Photos are wonderful things to study to see where you are going wrong and you, yourself, pointed out what you need to improve. Your harnessing and hitching looks great! Try turning your hands more upright so that your thumb is on top. You seem to want to put one shoulder ahead and drop your hand on that side - the whip side. Is your whip light enough for you and well balanced enough that you don't need to actually grip it? Take a deep breath, open up your chest, roll your shoulders back as you exhale keep your elbows at your side, relax but keep that position. Don't be afraid to take contact with your horse's mouth, he will appreciate the support and it is the only way you are going to be able to show him the way down to the bit.


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 20, 2010)

I am not going to critique much, just want to say that you need to "feel" Mingus' mouth a bit, even contact and able to adjust with just a movement of a finger and not your whole hand.





I sure do love your horse Susanne. He is really something!


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 20, 2010)

Mingus looks much better than he did in the beach video! Good job!

Your hands would be helped a lot if you could drive a horse that required more contact. That will teach you how to take up on your horse. If you were closer, I'd have you drive one of ours. If you don't "drive" some of our horses, they won't know where to go, so they actually teach you how to drive or you end up going all over the place!



So much for straight dressage lines!

Your hands could be a little more upright, but not so much that your thumbs are straight up. You won't be able to balance your whip in your hand that way. (See other Whip thread.) I tell my students that they shouldn't not have "puppy dog" hands, but keep them at about a 45 degree angle, just like the saddle on the horse harness. I would also have you "close" your fingers around the reins. Pretend you are holding baby birds, one in each hand with their heads out the top. You don't want to lose your baby birds and have them fly away, but you don't want to squeeze them to death, either. And you don't want to bang their heads together. (That's all Sally Swift Centered Riding stuff.)

Myrna


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 21, 2010)

I thought of another analogy to holding the reins. You should feel the reins as though holding onto your spouse's hand in a crowd leaving a big concert. It's not like a simple stroll down a park sidewalk holding hands feel, but more, "I don't want to loose you in this crowd, but don't squeeze my hand off!"

Myrna


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 22, 2010)

Myrna, I like that analogy!


----------



## susanne (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you all for your helpful remarks -- you guys are very observant!

Ashley, you're correct that this was a different bit. While I normally use a French Link Butterfly, this was an AMHA/AMHR event, and I opted to use a legal half-cheek mullein. He was NOT amused, and most of what we've been working on went right out the window. This is supposed to be a gentle bit, but he's always driven in a broken mouth bit, so he wasn't used to the pressure on the bars of his mouth.

While I still need to work on my hands, I was shocked by how much I was throwing them away -- perhaps I was reacting to his dislike of the bit...

Lori, the next time I drove after the show, I realized that I was gripping the whip (a dressage whip) up the shaft in order to balance it, and that the excess length was hitting my hip, causing me to move that hand forward.

Myrna, I love both analogies. I've been paying close attention to what I'm doing with my hands, and will hopefully have that down as second nature -- obviously KNOWING what I should do doesn't mean I do it while caught up with everything else!

I do have a problem closing my fingers due to arthritis...I wonder if some stickum would help? Either that or some type rein holds.

Once again, thanks for all the help!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 29, 2010)

An older client of mine suffers with arthritis in her hands. I got her rubber cross country reins in brown that she is quite happy with. She uses them for showing in all arenas.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 30, 2010)

Susanne, are you still using the super grip betathane reins I lent you at the VSE DT-T a couple years ago?

Leia


----------



## DrivinTime (Mar 31, 2010)

Mingus is a gorgeous boy! And he looks like he's having a good time, and moving out nicely.

Re: your hands, might gloves help? I used to hate wearing gloves to drive, but now I feel like I can't keep a good grip on the reins unless I'm wearing them... I have a pair of very thin, synthetic driving gloves that are grippy without being bulky. They keep my hands a little warmer during the cold weather, but they're not too hot for summer driving. I think they're made by Heritage - I can check if you're interested.


----------



## Al B (Mar 31, 2010)

And how many of you will we be seeing at Happ's CDE in June.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 31, 2010)

Al B said:


> And how many of you will we be seeing at Happ's CDE in June.


Topic-stealer!



I won't have a horse to do CDE's with until 2012 when Turbo is four, but I'll be there navigating for a variety of people including Amy's new pair. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone! Kody may make some of the breed shows this year but he isn't up to hazards.

Leia


----------



## susanne (Apr 3, 2010)

Yay Al and Susan -- I can't wait to see you once again. Are you competing or volunteering? We'll be there Saturday to watch.

Leia, we are still using your reins, and they are an enormous help! I misstated slightly...my problem comes from not being able to completely close my fingers into a fist. Without your reins I'd be in deep doodoo, as other reins slips right through.


----------



## Al B (Apr 3, 2010)

We will be volunteering.

What do you mean "to watch". This whole thread was about you getting Mingus ready to compete. I was hoping to watch you.





Anyhow were looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 3, 2010)

It's slightly possible that Duckie will make her first appearance at the June CDE if that is the case maybe we can convince Susanne to bring Mingus and compete. She's the one who keeps pushing us to get involved so how can we possibly let her set this one out.

Come on Susanne it's 2-1/2 mths away you have plenty of time to get ready for it.





Ok so I went and checked it out and it wasn't what I thought it would be. NO WAY! will we be competing at that for our first time out. Are you kidding me?





We will be at a few to watch and maybe do the fun days for the NWMHC events. That way we can try the hazards and such to see how our horses will do. However, Susanne it way more advanced in this and we are as we have never even tried it or watched it.


----------

